# My Son is trying to do a few lawns!



## Fennell's Lawn Care (Jun 21, 2011)

My 16 yr old son has purchased his own lawn equipment and trailer. Now what he needs it lawns to mow. He is a hard worker and is a starving student. Please take a look at his flyer and try to help him out. Pass the word on. Thank you all. 

FENNELL’S
LAWNCARE​You grow it, we mow it!
WE DO IT ALL! ​_Mowing, weed eating, weed treatment, edging, blower, yard clean up. Pressure washing also available*. *​*
*Yards starting at *$35.00 *call for a quote. 

_*Hunter: 380-7463
Amy: 380-7152
*Licensed and Insured 
*


----------



## tyler0421 (Jan 10, 2008)

What areas is he doing?


----------



## bamaman08 (Dec 22, 2008)

Good luck to him! 

I'm 21 and have had my lawn business since I was 16. It's a great part time job for a student and if you know how to work hard you can make good money. I have another year until I graduate, so I am enjoying the flexibility of work while I can. :thumbup:


----------



## Fennell's Lawn Care (Jun 21, 2011)

*Response*



tyler0421 said:


> What areas is he doing?


 
He is doing Pensacola, Milton, and Pace. He can pretty much go in those areas. I would rather him stick to these areas due to him being 16 but also he drives a big truck and it takes a lot of gas.


----------

